# Button in Canvas



## Isa (26. Nov 2003)

Ich habe nur eine ganz kurze Frage:
Kann man einen Button in einem Canvas-Feld platzieren?
Wäre lieb, wenn ihr schnell antworten könntet.
ISA


----------



## brownie (27. Nov 2003)

Hallo!

Das ist leider (?) nicht möglich, da sowohl Button als auch Canvas Komponenten sind und diese nur in Containern platziert werden können! Du könntest ein Panel erzeugen und in den Süden deine Buttons packen, den Rest der Fläche würde dein Canvas belegen. 

greetz,
brownie


----------



## bummerland (27. Nov 2003)

du könntest auch ein Panel erzeugen und diesem Panel deinen Button hinzufügen, egal wo. dann überschreibst du in dem panel die paint methode. dadurch kannst du auf dem panel zeichnen wie auf einem canvas. ich glaub, das müsste gehen.


----------



## brownie (29. Nov 2003)

Stimmt, das geht auf diese Art auch. Aber letztendlich ist es eine Geschmacksfrage und mir erscheint es nicht sinnvoll, dass andere GUI-Elemente die Zeichenfläche überdecken! Aber es kommt hier (wie bei so vielem) wohl mal wieder auf die Aufgabenstellung an. Anzumerken ist noch, dass ein Aufruf von super.paint(g) innerhalb der überlagerten paint-Methode eines Canvas entfallen kann, während dieser Aufruf bei Panel notwendig wird.


----------

